
Show HN: Madness, a Powershell GUI for Managment of Active Directory Accounts - chair6
https://github.com/chair6/madness
======
chair6
Funny how a simple "what if AD user management looked different" discussion
can lead fairly quickly to 700 lines of Powershell that makes ten people's
jobs somewhat easier.

I can't exactly say I'm proud of this, but I was somewhat surprised by how
relatively easy it was to pull a basic GUI together...

------
dirwiz
If you'd like to look at an alternative commercial solution in a similar vein,
we offer Directify. It's offers self-serve management through a web interface.
It works with any LDAP server and works on Linux & Windows platforms:
[https://www.dirwiz.com/directify](https://www.dirwiz.com/directify)

------
spydum
I'll be honest, I had no idea powershell could be used to build GUIs! I found
it impressive enough just on its CLI merits.

